# Mud Hole Rod Building Class



## fishhardtx (Jan 23, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I took the class Mud Hole offered last weekend and thought it was worth every penny! I learned so many different techniques.:bounce: Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

fishhardtx said:


> Just wanted to say that I took the class Mud Hole offered last weekend and thought it was worth every penny! I learned so many different techniques.:bounce: Looking forward to the next one.


Cool! How many people showed up??


----------



## fishhardtx (Jan 23, 2010)

Didnt really count but I think it was about Twenty of us not including the instructors.


----------



## gone~surf~fishin (Jul 30, 2009)

I had a friend that took the rod building class at FTU and he said they had very poor lighting. was that an issue with you guys??


----------



## fishhardtx (Jan 23, 2010)

No not at all, and the instructors were very helpfull.I think that mudhole had such a good turnout that they are considering haveing another class very soon. Just log on to mudhole.com for more info.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

true they just had standard building lighting but they didnt charge an arm and a leg to get the traning and i understand Mudhole was expensive. 

and here was an added bonus that FTU had that i bet Mudhole didn't, we could call or email for help to anyone there after the class was over.

i am a raw beginner and this was my first complete build (i am going back for more) and besides i dont think what i did is all that bad , do you?


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

gone~surf~fishin said:


> I had a friend that took the rod building class at FTU and he said they had very poor lighting. was that an issue with you guys??


 _It was a pleasure 2 teach ya 1st time rod builders.Make sure ya post ya's rods when get them.Thanx you 4 shown up,hope 2 see more of ya's build n da future.Thanx!_ 
Attached Images











































Hmm, doesn't look like there struggling to see due to poor lighting. Was he wearing sunglasses? Oh well can't keep all happy but I bet all the new comers learn something and made new RB Buds.

Eddie


----------



## 5STAR (Jan 14, 2010)

How much does it cost for something like this??????


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

the one shown above was free, and i did purchase my stuff from FTU but could have gotten the stuff anywhere with no problem .

now *i dont know for sure* but i think the next one there might be a small charge for food (donuts) and coffee or drinks.

go here and look for the TRB Forum link.
http://texasrodbuilders.com/


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I am sorry becuase the lighting was not what we wanted. We ended up doing the class in a spot where we had the space and weren't able to get the lighting addressed in time. The main point of the class was to show students what is involved in building a rod with no investment and for them to learn the basics. Then if they decide they want to pursue rod building, then can do so educated. It's the old thing of giving a man a fish, or teaching him how to fish! lol

We will be doing another class on March 13th and it will be in a location with great lighting and more organized because the other one was our first. It is already half full, so if you want to participate...please contact me asap to assure yourself a spot.

We are also planning more advanced classes on crosswraps, inlays, marbling, spirals & micros, weaves etc throughout the year. I will be posting up the schedule on our TRB Forum so you can select the one you want to go to and sign up early!
Just for clarification to, the Texas Rod Builders are putting the classes on in conjunction with Fishing Tackle Unlimited. FTU sponsors and provides with space, supplies, advertising etc....Danny Meyer is a huge supporter of TRB and has been since our start. I want to encourage each of you to support FTU and the rod component department and not the "out of towners" because we are all very lucky to have a local shop with the inventory FTU does. 98% of the rod builders out there don't have the luxury of a store they can walk into and spend all day "Shakin' sticks" to get a feel for their action...something you cant do over the internet.

I work for Danny, so I am biased fer sure, but came to work for FTU because of my love for Rod Building and I knew what an asset a local shop with resources can be. We need to expand and make our web-site better and that is what my task is. So slowly but surely we will be expanding and growing, which is a great benefit for local rod builders. The more we support locally and help to grow, the better it is for everyone!


----------



## gone~surf~fishin (Jul 30, 2009)

like I said eddie, that's what a friend told me but I do plan on taking the next class ...... any info I can get is very helpful ....... keep up the good work ...... thankz, gsf 



Fishtoys said:


> _It was a pleasure 2 teach ya 1st time rod builders.Make sure ya post ya's rods when get them.Thanx you 4 shown up,hope 2 see more of ya's build n da future.Thanx!_
> Attached Images
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishhardtx (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey 'Gone Surf Fishing'... Dont let them discourage you. Wherever you decide to take your first class is your choice. You know, some people say that you get what you pay for. I used to shop at the Cut Rate on I-10, but it seemed like they were always out of something. Also remember that Mudhole has a very large selection of rod components to buy. The reason for my post was just to give people another option. I didn't think people would get so defensive........ From the looks of the pictures that were posted, maybe the lighting was a problem, or the camera's focus was not working. LOL :bounce:


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I was one of the instructors there and yes the lighting could have been better. The problem was there was another seminar going on in the conference room. We made sure that there would not be any scheduling conflicts in the future. As far as getting what you pay for I don't think Mudhole or anyone else could have found any better rodbuilders than the ones that were teaching the class. We had 1 instructor for every 2 students. The instructors had anywhere from 2 years to 41 years experience. Myself, I have about 20 years. We teach because we believe in passing our skills on to the next generation. Come check us out. We would be glad to have you and it is free.
Pat


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Geez, I don't think ANYONE was trying to discourage learning. Terry said in his post that the lighting issue at the FTU class would be addressed. I think his point was give the local shop/TRB a chance. I'm up in Dallas, and know too well how invaluable having a place to go shake blanks is...not a one in my area. We all order rodb. stuff via the 'net, but when it comes to "hands on learning classes", it's hard to beat what is already there w/ the locals. You ought to pay a visit to the FTU on Fuqua...I bet you'd feel different!


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of a class in Houston in the near future, or web sites that give pointers or direction for rod building?


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Our next class will be March 13th at Fishing Tackle Unlimited. Call Terry Jones at FTU to sign up. Space is limited. If you just want to observe you are welcome but if you want to build a rod you must sign up.
Pat


----------



## kutb8t (Jul 1, 2009)

_fishhardtx,yeah da camera was out of focus as u can see ,I did post dat on 1 of my post with da rest of da pics.the lighting may have been alittle poor, but we had a good time, I was 1 of da instructors dat day.Next class will be held upstairs where there be better lighting._


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

BigDawg123 said:


> Does anyone know of a class in Houston in the near future, or web sites that give pointers or direction for rod building?


try www.rodbuildingtutorials.com


----------



## gone~surf~fishin (Jul 30, 2009)

*hey guys i want to ask , does anyone have a rainshadow SU1208 blank or a built rod w/ this blank??..........i am intrested..........thankz, ray*


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Man, this is a confusing thread! A fella started off talking about the Mudhole class, it switches to discussion of the FTU class, and now there's a question about a particular blank/rod. Highjack supreme on this one! My apologies to the original poster. I'm not a moderator, but it would make it easier to follow if we stayed on topic for the particular post.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

AH HA!!!!! They're coming to take me away!!!! AH HA!!!!!


----------



## fishhardtx (Jan 23, 2010)

*Keeping (GSF) on the topic*

:walkingsmAh Ha... (GSF) Again i think you would have better luck with mudhole. Never seen a rainshadow blank at FTU. You might want to try coastalbent I think i have seen him post a rod or two that was built on a rainshadow.


----------



## gone~surf~fishin (Jul 30, 2009)

fishhardtx said:


> :walkingsmAh Ha... (GSF) Again i think you would have better luck with mudhole. Never seen a rainshadow blank at FTU. You might want to try coastalbent I think i have seen him post a rod or two that was built on a rainshadow.


*thankz for the info fishhardtx, great :idea:.......i checked out mudhole and found what i was looking for:biggrin:........i'll get off this thread know cuz someone already pointed out that i shouldnt be asking about blanks on the rod building forum :work:......i guess blanks are not important when building a rod ............laterz :walkingsm , GSF *


----------

